# High Gloss Show Wax



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Looking to try a new high gloss show wax. I LOVE Swissvax Best of Show but its a little too expensive. 
I'm a big fan of Meguiars Gold Class Wax, get really good results with it but I want to try something new.

Durability doesn't matter, literally just want a really high gloss show wax. Car is blue.

Tempted to try Zymol, the holiday pack. Budget is around £100.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Pinnacle Souveran :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Not really a wax but if its for shows give beadmaker a go. super shine.

or wowo showstopper is supposed to be just gloss. (ive yet to try it)


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

PA Highgloss too, I love that stuff.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Best gloss on our Black car has been Megs Deep Crystal Carnauba wax. Better even I would say than my P21s/R222 and Blackfire Midnight sun which are good.
And it is a lot cheaper. :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

There is a video on Youtube by car craft auto detailing about a few of the waxs mentioned.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

66Rob said:


> Best gloss on our Black car has been Megs Deep Crystal Carnauba wax. Better even I would say than my P21s/R222 and Blackfire Midnight sun which are good.
> And it is a lot cheaper. :thumb:


Is the Megs deep crystal wax part of the their 3 stage clean range?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Simplewax Gloss for sure! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

R222 for gloss and reasonably priced as well.SJ.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> R222 for gloss and reasonably priced as well.SJ.


Got a pot on the way but I've always found AF Illusion to be extremely glossy.

Classed as a Show Wax so durability is not what it's meant for.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

OCDDetailer said:


> Is the Megs deep crystal wax part of the their 3 stage clean range?


Hi mate

Yes that's the one it really is incredibly glossy, and super easy to use.

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...ep-crystal-carnauba-car-wax-473ml-538579.html

Re the Zymol KIT I have Zymol Titanium as well and that is a lovely wax to use and am considering Glasur. Both of these last longer than the Megs.

But for pure gloss the Megs is great give it a go I think its about £11.00!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I heard over in the states that R222 was for cars and they did one for bikes called S100 or something, it was exactly the same stuff but the bike one was half the price.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

66Rob said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Yes that's the one it really is incredibly glossy, and super easy to use.
> 
> ...


Its ok but less durable then R222...SJ.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> Its ok but less durable then R222...SJ.


I agree SJ the Megs is not overly durable but great while it lasts the P21S/R222 does last a while longer.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

The gloss from FK1000P is as good as any show wax IMO!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking to experiment? Prep your car with M&K Pure - looks so amazing you'll be tempted not to bother with a wax on top


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

If I had that budget though, I'd be grabbing a pot of Glasur without a doubt.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

If you want to try a good show wax without a big outlay, have a look at ODK Glamour in sample pot size. They last good few applications. I used to use that and AF Illusion a lot.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> If I had that budget though, I'd be grabbing a pot of Glasur without a doubt.


This is what I'm thinking about!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Wolfgang Fuzion is currently on my car, you could get a small pot









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pinnacle souveran
Obsession wax luminous
Wolfgang fuzion
M& K Showcar wax
Raceglaze 55
Power maxed Tsunami
OCD Nebula...if you can get it
Vice concours again if you can get it
BMD range of waxes.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Zymol glasur 
R222
Pinnacle sov
Swissvax mirage
Detailed online surreal
Capture the rapture
Wp white noise
Beadmaker
D&d si
M&k wax+

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Harly Wax
Soft 99 Kiwami
Wax Planet Obsidian Super Gloss
Wax Planet Assassin


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd go for Wolfgang Fuzion or Britemax Vantage. Both super glossy and an absolute doddle to use R222 another good shout aswell

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Over the weekend I used an old bottle of chemical guys butter wet wax on titanium grey metallic (VW), its really made the flake pop, never used it before but im really impressed.
would have used the usual suspects like petes 53, sauveran, midnight sun etc.


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

Pinnacle souveran gives great look on dark color cars 
Most waxes do not deserve to be called show wax, this one does. By the way search how many cars topped with Pinnacle won best show car award in NA, I suspect Mike Phillips can help to answer 

Glasur is nice too.

But to get real top gloss, good finishing polish is required, more than once a year.


----------



## Nadeem (Feb 12, 2017)

Simplewax gloss - designed purely for gloss buddy &#55357;&#56397;


----------

